# Nordic Ware Indoor/Outdoor Smoker



## Chef Munky

We've been missing smoked ribs and chickens.Because of the drought I didn't once bring out our smoker this past summer. It's been mostly cooking for 2 now these days.

I can't wait to get this for Christmas.Nothing's better than picking out your own gifts.

I liked it because it reminded me of how much my husband loved our smoker.Now that were getting older it's time to simplify things.
Found this goodie on Amazon last night.I also placed an order for an additional 8 pints of smoking chips. 

HO-HO-HO! Let's have some fun.
My husband was commenting on different things he'd like to smoke.
I hope Salmon is on his list.Maybe I should have bought 2.Have a feeling he's going to enjoy this far more than I will.Especially after I showed him some videos of it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-I...d=1449597905&sr=1-2&keywords=stovetop+smokers


----------



## mlyyates

Now I want one......... let us know how it works.


----------



## roadfix

That almost looks like a stove top Weber kettle.  I'd get one just for the cool factor.   I'm sure it cooks well too....


----------



## Dawgluver

Very cool, Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

roadfix said:


> That almost looks like a stove top Weber kettle.  I'd get one just for the cool factor.   I'm sure it cooks well too....



He liked the cool factor of it to.
Weber grill came to mind when I saw it.The weber always did a great job smoking meats.

It's going to be interesting to see how well it cooks.
I like it even more knowing that my days of standing out in the cold smoking a Tri-Tip or ribs are over.


----------



## Cheryl J

That does look way cool, Munky!  I might have to look into one of those.  I had a smoker about 12 years ago or so, and ended up giving it away.  I soon wished I hadn't, but with caring for my mom full time I just didn't have the time or inclination to use it.  

Salmon would definitely be close to the top on my list, and smoked cheese is amazing, too! Thanks for the link, and let us know how you love it!


----------



## taxlady

Munky, I'm curious what the drought has to do with smoking.

Does this stove top smoker hot smoke, or can it cold smoke too?


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Munky, I'm curious what the drought has to do with smoking.
> 
> Does this stove top smoker hot smoke, or can it cold smoke too?



It has to do with dry grass. Were only allowed to water the lawns on certain days.Limited times. With the dry grass, a charcoal hot smoker next to it wouldn't have been a bright idea. Not in this windy area.

From what I've seen of the video it's a hot smoke.Can't say if it's a cold one.
I'm not familiar with that kind of technique to give you an honest answer.
Maybe someone who is can answer that.

I'll let you guys know how it works out. If I'm lucky maybe he will let me have it early. So far he's NOT budging. Would a SHOVE work?


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> That does look way cool, Munky!  I might have to look into one of those.  I had a smoker about 12 years ago or so, and ended up giving it away.  I soon wished I hadn't, but with caring for my mom full time I just didn't have the time or inclination to use it.
> 
> Salmon would definitely be close to the top on my list, and smoked cheese is amazing, too! Thanks for the link, and let us know how you love it!



I can see why you didn't. It is work. Hopefully the person who you gave it to is enjoying it. We gave our first one away to. Newborn and moving.No time for smokin'. Daaaaaang!! 

The guy we gave it to was over the moon to get it.
So it's all worked out.


----------



## cinisajoy

taxlady said:


> Munky, I'm curious what the drought has to do with smoking.
> 
> Does this stove top smoker hot smoke, or can it cold smoke too?


Hi. We spent 3 years with no moisture whatsoever. 
No car washing.   Burn bans.  (No fires of any sort.)  At its worst we could water 2 hours one day a week.   Just enough to keep the trees alive.
The only upside was it gave the city time to really clean out the drainage system.
Chef Munky,
You have my utter and complete sympathy.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Got Lucky....Again.*

It arrived last night.Yeee-haaaaw!

My husband let me look at the box.Read everything about it,then still held fast to "Not Until Christmas" alright, I was fine with that.

Apparently he wasn't, just wanted to mess with me for a little while.

This Kettle Smoker is a Weber grill for the stove top.

I was really surprised by how large it really is. Nothing cheap went into the design. They thought of everything. I'm very impressed with it.

I made a quick phone call to where my son works asked him to bring home a Tri-Tip for dinner. I used the Hickory smoked chips that were provided.Did as they recommended. That had to be the best, juiciest Tri-Tip I've had in a long time. In a fraction of the time vs the outdoor smoker. This product is a definite winner. It was nice to be able to smoke something in the comfort of my own warm kitchen.

I can still smell the Hickory chips this morning.

Now for the nitty gritty aspects.

When I checked the specs on Amazon I didn't see that not only can this be used indoors/outdoors.It's also oven safe. It also came with a DVD.The video that you see on Amazon is the actual DVD demonstration.

Clean up of it is very easy.Warm soapy water is all you'll need.

We ate the evidence of the Tri-Tip. Didn't have the time to take a pic.

Tonight I'll be making Smoked chicken for us. Our guys want me to try making a pizza in it.

Your food will cook a little faster. Just keep an eye on the temp.
The recipe book has some really nice recipes with marinades and rubs 11 recipes in all.

It will not have the traditional smoke rings that people are used to seeing.
That won't matter with this. Your still going to get that smokey infused flavor.

They say to use an exhaust fan while it's in use. I did that.It wasn't even necessary. The kitchen or the house didn't fill up with smoke. Close the vent.

So, for those looking for something this year for the hard to buy for people. I highly recommend this unit. You or them won't be disappointed.

*Forgot to mention that it will hold up to 5# of food at a time. Non stick finish.


----------



## Paymaster

Way Cool!!!!!!!!! Congrats!

Now about smoking in a drought. A kamado style cooker, BGE or Akorn would be great. They are self contained and in the case of the Akorn, does not get hot on the outside. My Akorn sits on the corner of my porch up against the railing with no problems.


----------



## jabbur

I have one.  I'm not an experienced smoker but thought it would be interesting to try.  I think I did a pork loin in mine.  I've only used it once since I never think about it with my busy schedule.


----------



## tenspeed

Chef Munky said:


> I can still smell the Hickory chips this morning.


That would be my concern.  

Here in the cold parts, windows are closed for more than half the year.  Would this work on a hot plate (or something similar) so it could be used in the garage?

Before you eat it's an aroma, after you eat it's an odor.


----------



## roadfix

I don't think I would mind the lingering smell of hickory in the kitchen.   A lingering smell of fish, otoh, would be unpleasant.
That said, I would use this smoker under a vented hood.


----------



## Chef Munky

*New Question?*

Tonight were having smoked chicken breasts. They guys want panini's.
I'd like a salad and a small bruchetta.To go please.

I picked up 2 beautiful artichokes, so I thought why not smoke them? Surprise hubby. He loves the hearts best.

How would I go about doing this? I've read that you can boil them in lemon water whole. Or cut them in half, oil and season, then steam. Or grill them.

I do have a nice CI griddle pan that could be used to make the charred marks. Is that just an aesthetic thing?

What's the best technique?
Any recommendations on what type of chips should be used for this?

What about the little prickley's. Do they get cut off as usual or not?

Yep, this is my first rodeo...Giddey up and go artichoke!


----------



## Cheryl J

Hmmm...I LOVE artichokes  and have them often, but I've never had them smoked.  I trim the pokey parts of the leaves and cut the stem off to about an inch or so, and steam them in a steamer basket.  

Depending on their size, it takes a good 45 minutes to steam them - I would be concerned that with a long time in the smoker, the smoke would overpower the delicate artichoke-y goodness.  You could try pre-cooking them first, and then running them through your smoker for a few minutes...? 

I've also cut them in half, oiled and grilled them, and yes, those beautiful grill marks make them look sooo appetizing.  It's been a while since I've done that, and I think even then I pre-steamed for a bit first.  

Hopefully others here will chime in on your idea Munky, maybe someone else here has tried smoking them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky, I just re read your post and it sounds like you were already planning on pre-cooking the 'chokes before you put them in the smoker.  Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Munky, I just re read your post and it sounds like you were already planning on pre-cooking the 'chokes before you put them in the smoker.  Sorry if I misunderstood.




No worries Cheryl.

I'm still doing homework on it.
Well duh on me. Some days I'm just brain dead.

We just drove through here a few weeks ago. Saw them still growing in the fields.

Artichoke Nutrition Recipes, Cooking Tips & more - Ocean Mist Farms

Now that I know it's particular kind that helps. Frost Kissed. Awwwwe  that's nice..

What I'll probably do is. Cut the stickies off, and part of the stem.
Halve it. Brush it with olive oil, touch of kosher salt,fresh ground pepper.

I'll steam it until it's just about done. Add the wood chips. Probably apple.
Smoke it for a few minutes. Finish it off in the CI.

Sound like a plan Stan?


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds really good, Munky.  Please give a review when all's said and done...I'm really interested in hearing about what you all thought of it!  Sounds like you really scored with the 'frost kissed'. 

And thank you for that great link - there are some great sounding recipes there.  Can't believe after all these years in CA I've never been to Castroville.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds really good, Munky.  Please give a review when all's said and done...I'm really interested in hearing about what you all thought of it!  Sounds like you really scored with the 'frost kissed'.
> 
> And thank you for that great link - there are some great sounding recipes there.  Can't believe after all these years in CA I've never been to Castroville.



Maybe next time your up my way you might like to go the Artichoke festival.
It's one huge event here.Just as much as the Gilroy Garlic Festival.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castroville_Artichoke_Festival

Tyler would love going to the Monterey Bay Aquarium. Leave your Spider Man fishing pole home.. LOL!

Anyways, the Artichokes turned out great. I always thought it was the law to only steam them. That's how hubby has asked them to be made.

What I did was clean and prep them well. Cut them in half.
They were starting to turn a Little brown while I was getting other things ready. So I rubbed fresh lemon on them, placed them face down on a platter. I got the smoker ready lined the pan with foil and added some water, modified a different rack than the one that came with this smoker. It had more open space for the smoke to get to them.

Brushed them with olive oil. sprinkled on kosher salt, fresh pepper. Then steamed until they were just about 15 minutes from being fully cooked.

I used Pecan instead of apple wood chips. Spooned it all around the pan.
15 minutes of that it was done.

Removed them to a preheated CI pan and grilled away.

Hubby fell in love with them. He'd never had smoked, grilled chokes before. Now he says that's the only way to have them.

They weren't at all over smoked.2 Tablespoons is just enough to give it the right amount.

He had his with some additional fresh squeezed lemon juice and was just in heaven. He ate my Bruchetta to !!!!

That wasn't in the plan btw.

Next time my photographer will be home to take pics. He just happened to walk in as Dad was finishing his.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, I sure would love to head up your way someday Munky, and not only go to both festivals, but the Aquarium too.  I'll be sure to tell Tyler to leave his Spiderman pole at home.  LOL

Your dinner sounds wonderful.  I'm so glad you and hubby were happy with it!  Thanks so much for sharing your techniques and review.  I am *so* going to have to try that, even if I have to sprinkle soaked wood chips right on the coals.  I've never met an artichoke recipe I didn't like.


----------



## Addie

Before I purchase anything major, I go to Amazon and read the reviews. I am wondering if anyone has had a paint chipping problem with this item. This seemed to be the major complaint regarding this item. And the fact that some folks had difficulty using it on the stove with inductive cooking. 

Hopefully the company has solved these problems by now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Before I purchase anything major, I go to Amazon and read the reviews. I am wondering if anyone has had a paint chipping problem with this item. This seemed to be the major complaint regarding this item. And the fact that some folks had difficulty using it on the stove with inductive cooking.
> 
> Hopefully the company has solved these problems by now.



Addie this isn't a a major appliance. Just a fun stove top smoker.
It's not that expensive.

As far as reviews go. Take them for what the poster is worth.Some have no idea how to use a smoker, let alone a stove top one. I did a quick check. Didn't see any major complaints about the paint chipping? What were they doing to make that happen?

Mine hasn't had that problem it's still in great condition.Used often.
Dishwasher safe.

Remember the Breville pie maker? It to had a few bad reviews.
As I pointed out at the time..."User error" Which is probably the case with people using inductive cook tops... Practice makes perfect.

Breville ended up being an in demand product. People had to wait in line. Online...

Munky Badger


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie this isn't a a major appliance. Just a fun stove top smoker.
> It's not that expensive.
> 
> As far as reviews go. Take them for what the poster is worth.Some have no idea how to use a smoker, let alone a stove top one. I did a quick check. Didn't see any major complaints about the paint chipping? What were they doing to make that happen?
> 
> Mine hasn't had that problem it's still in great condition.Used often.
> Dishwasher safe.
> 
> Remember the Breville pie maker? It to had a few bad reviews.
> As I pointed out at the time..."User error" Which is probably the case with people using inductive cook tops... Practice makes perfect.
> 
> Breville ended up being an in demand product. People had to wait in line. Online...
> 
> Munky Badger



I would love to smoke food. But when you set off an alarm in this building (and it is just too dang cold for open windows) it is worse than WWIII. So far I have never had that happen and hope to keep it that way. 

Yes, in spite of any bad reviews I would get it.


----------

